# Sparring video and 2 kata videos (empty hand and fan)



## Stac3y (May 8, 2009)

This is me losing the final round at my club's best of the best tournament--I beat the same opponent on points in the team sparring later that day. 





 
And this is me making a hash of a kata at an open tournament last month. I was having problems with my feet sticking to the floor. Got second place, though.





 
Finally, my fan kata at the same open tournament. I was tied for third after this, but dropped my fan in the workoff, so I was DQed. I won the sparring at the same tournament, but don't have any footage.





 
Any comments? Suggestions for improvement?


----------



## MattJ (May 8, 2009)

Hi Stacey. First of all, props for having the guts to put a video up! Looks like you had a lot of fun there, and that's what tournaments are really all about. 

I'm not a kata guy, so I will reserve my comments for the sparring vid. I liked that you were aggressive and went after your opponent. You seemed to have a decent feel for setting up kicks with hands and vice-versa. I would recommend that you keep your hands up, and in a bit tighter (especially when kicking) than what you were doing in the vid. Try to get your combos to flow a bit more smoothly ie; less space/time between them. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## terryl965 (May 9, 2009)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Ironcrane (May 9, 2009)

Okay first, I'm sorry it took me so long to leave a comment. Watched your videos this morning but I had to leave for work right away.
Now for nitpicking. For your sparring video. You opened up with the same kick every time, making you predictable. You left your leg hanging out after a kick a lot of the time. There were a few moments of pause where you both kinda slowed down instead of following up on your attacks. You also ran away, and gave up your back when she charged you.
My suggestions, try opening up with different attacks. Switch sides to use more of your body if you can. Don't pause in the middle of a fight, keep the pressure up with combinations. If you're forced to move back, try moving off to the side. Move off in a semi circle, rather then just straight left, or right unless you can pull that off. Then just go ahead, and move straight left, or right. Use jabs, and backfists. Also hook kicks, and crescent kicks might work well for you.
For your second video. You movements were sharp and clear. It was easy to see what you were doing. You didn't exaggerate your kiai's, which was refreshing. They sounded exactly as they needed to. Also, from the angle of the video, it looked like you were going to take the judges head off with a flying kick. I have no nitpicking to offer on this one.
And on your final video, I have pretty much the same to say about it as the first kata you did. Your movements were clear, and easy to follow. And it's also really, really nice to see someone use a weapon that wasn't a staff, or a pair of kamas. Not that I have a problem with those weapons, but at all the tournaments I've been to, 99% of the people there used either a staff, or kamas. And if they were from the same school, pretty much all of them did the same form. So I give you an extra kudos for sharing something unique.
Thanks for the videos.


----------



## Stac3y (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, guys. I have been working on trying to keep my hands up while kicking; one thing I'm finding that helps is sparring without my face shield. I was embarrassed about that bit where I was running away from my opponent; I wasn't actually running (I had lost my balance and was scrambling to keep from falling on my face), but it sure looks like I was. It felt kind of like Wile E. Coyote running off a cliff. 

The comment about it looking like I was going to take the judge's head off with the flying side kick made me chuckle; when I did that, the scorekeeper (she was sitting next to the judge) gasped and said, "Oh dear God!" I think I took a year off her life. Now that's my idea of FUN!

Thanks again!


----------



## Domino (Jun 3, 2009)

You say you lost, but you win because you can correct your mistakes, or work on people criticism.


----------

